# Precise 3rd gen 0.65 vs GZK 0.72



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I was a huge fun of the orange gzk 0.72. it has a near infinite stretch and as a result it is super smooth. However, it doesnt last very long. It just falls apart by developing holes, not necessarily tears, and it is slow. 
Yesterday I tried my usual cut, 15/10, and 23.5cm active, with precise 3rd gen 0.65. even though it is thinner, it has a stronger pull, which becomes progressively heavier as it comes near its elongation limit and it is.....FAST with 3/8 steel and 16mm marbles. I cant comment on longevity yet, but I do hope it lasts at least 400-500 shots. 
I do find the progressive heaviness of the draw very beneficial by the way, as it gives very good and consistent feedback as to when to release.

What do you guys think about those two brands?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Two months ago, I started to use bands, that were cut last fall and kept in darkness.

I was really surprised, when I found holes in mid part of bands after couple shots.

Had no same problem with bands I cut after that.

Still fan of GZK 0,72 but so many other bands are great too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Two months ago, I started to use bands, that were cut last fall and kept in darkness.
> I was really surprised, when I found holes in mid part of bands after couple shots.
> Had no same problem with bands I cut after that.


Hmmmm, my gzk is a few months old, but was mostly kept in the refrigerator. It could affect band longevity though. 
Still, I prefer precise as it is more dense, and faster!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been liking the stretch and elongation of the gen. 3. I'm down to 13" active length for my 70" draw compared to 16" active with the 
gen.1. Plus it lasts much longer. Remember thinner is faster.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I've been liking the stretch and elongation of the gen. 3. I'm down to 13" active length for my 70" draw compared to 16" active with the
> gen.1. Plus it lasts much longer. Remember thinner is faster.


Do you find precise 3rd gen has less elongation than orange gzk?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Been tempted but not tried GZK rubber yet.

Loving the Precise gen3 at all thicknesses. Had some since gen3 first came out and no sign of ageing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There’s a good chance that some rolls may be different but I’ve put the gen.3 in the same category stretch wise as usopp and BSB’s. The .60 I have way out stretches the gzk that I have.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> There's a good chance that some rolls may be different but I've put the gen.3 in the same category stretch wise as usopp and BSB's. The .60 I have way out stretches the gzk that I have.


Not tried the GZK, but know what you mean on the others. Was very surprised how similar the BSB white is to gen3.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Today I took a decision to shoot Precise 0.65 exclusively.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> Today I took a decision to shoot Precise 0.65 exclusively.


Precise gen3 is excellent across the range and Precise I've used since I started, but I never close the door on options. The Sumeike 0.45 is a lovely band and I like the BSB I've tried.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Today I took a decision to shoot Precise 0.65 exclusively.
> ...


Granted, the gzk bands I have are 99% counterfeits, but still, I really want to settle on one band for consistency.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I feel the same, but keep getting tempted lol Precise gen3 are my go to's and probably will settle on them only eventually.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Now that I've shot the 0.65 precise a bit, I have to say that I got breakage at the pouch end, with NO warning, 3/3 times. I don't overstretch the bands, so I believe the reason may be that I stretch them a bit more when tying them on the pouch, the 15/10 taper is just too radical for them (not likely), or they are just too fast.
I'll try tying them on with my old, trusted way, and see what happens. 
I hope I did something miserably wrong, as I have two more rolls on order ????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I did nothing wrong, this latex plain sucks. Do not buy it under no circumstances.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the reasons I shoot looped tubes. I like shooting not replacing band sets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> One of the reasons I shoot looped tubes. I like shooting not replacing band sets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got many rolls, and this is a first. Good rubber doesn't behave like that.


----------

